# Ca** update-slight time extension**code red** *terrfied*- germ shep stunning male-



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have talked to the shelter daily since I got the plea Wed and he was give a slight time extension on Thurs till Sunday and shelter said he now needs to be out by closing which is 5:00 p.m.on Sun.They said there was a IP on him but that person has not come in and there is no a guarantee this person will either.

He came in as a stray and shows no signs of aggression wut so ever.He is absolutely petrifed in there I was told..

Plz if anyone in CA can save this little guy hurry before its to late.
Thanks
Cathy

From: *patti lopez* <[email protected]>

SAW HIM AT DEVORE YESTERDAY AND HE IS STUNNING....IS ALL I CAN SAY. 

HE IS AVAIL 9/20 AND COULD BE PTS SAME MORNING OF 9/20. PLEASE CALL AND PLACE IP TODAY AND RESCUE THIS BEAT.

THANKS,
Patti




This DOG - ID#A470577











I am a male, black and tan Shepherd mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 15, 2010.


*San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter*
www.sbcounty.gov/acc

19777 Shelter Way
Devore, CA 92407​Voice: (909) 887-8055


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bad pic, sure not a sable here ???  Looks like it to me......


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor baby he looks so scared. Hurry someone must be able to help this boy.


----------



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

You can move this thread but with only two comments but some many viewed it speaks values in and of itself...

HE WAS EUTHANIZED THIS MORNING

I will be leaving this group.

Good Luck to you all and the furbabies


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

goldie544 said:


> You can move this thread but with only two comments but some many viewed it speaks values in and of itself...
> 
> HE WAS EUTHANIZED THIS MORNING
> 
> ...


 
What?? That entire first sentence made no sense. What are you trying to say? Seriously, I don’t understand. 

I’m very sorry to hear he was PTS. 

I’m curious; why are you leaving the group? Because this poor dog was PTS? Because no one commented on your thread? Seriously, I don’t get it. There are threads just like this one posted everyday. Sometimes there are several per day. Some threads get lots of views/comments and others get lost in the shuffle and only a very few hits. It’s just the way it goes sometimes. It doesn’t mean no one cares about you and/or this poor pup. Maybe folks are just getting sick of seeing all the GSD’s and GSD-cross being euthanized. I know I am – it’s heartbreaking.:halogsd:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m sorry but just because there weren't a lot of comments doesn't mean people don't care. First, only posting here is seriously narrowing the chances of a dog being saved. Yes, it helps but in addition you need to contact every GSD rescue and All Breed rescues in your area. Are you a volunteer for a rescue? that is a huge help and a great way to make contacts in other rescues.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

goldie544, there are not as many people from out west as there are from other areas of the country, especially the eastern regions, on this board. it's very hard when a dog you are working for is euth'd. but if that causes you to stop working with a particular group or message board then doing rescue work may be too difficult for you. everyone here cares a great deal about all these dogs. we all chant the rescuer's mantra every day i'm sure.

you can't save them all. you can't save them all. you can't save them all.


----------

